# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Siilitien metroaseman remontti

## sehta

Ensi vuonna on tarkoitus remontoida Siilitien metroasema. Suunnitelmissa on mm. aurinkopaneelien käyttöä ja ledivalaisimien käyttöönottoa. En osaa arvioida kustannuksia, mutta toimenpiteet kuulostavat järkeviltä.

Selasin hieman suunnitelmaa ja havainnekuvia HKL:n johtokunnan esityslistalta (http://www.hel.fi/hki/HKL/fi/P__t_ks...07_HKLjk_05_El). Ensimmäisessä  havainnekuvassa on myös aseman länsipäätyyn lisätty pieni ylikulku Herttoniemen pientaloalueelle. En löytänyt selosteesta mainintaa uudesta länsipäädyn yhteydestä lainkaan. Talousarviossa mainitaan hätäuloskäynti, mutta en tiedä onko kyseessä juuri tämä silta. Voisiko joku asiaa tunteava kommentoida tätä?

Siilitien metroasema kuuluu tietysti niihin vähemmän käytettyihin. Uusi länsipäädyn uloskäynti voisi tehdä aseman hieman helpommin saavutettavaksi osalle herttoniemeläisiä (tosin potentiaalinen väkimäärä ja potentiaalinen matkan lyhennys jäävät uskoakseni molemmat melko pieniksi). Mutta kiinnostaa tietää ollaanko, kuten Kulosaaressa, taas tekemässä toinen uloskäynti, jota ei kuitenkaan saa käyttää. Tähän on varmasti turvallisuus- ja/tai esteellisyyssäädökset ym. syynä, mutta jos se silta sinne länsipäätyyn todella tulee, kuinkakohan paljon kalliimpaa olisi tehdä siitä sellainen, että se voisi olla ihan oikea uloskäynti.

----------


## Markku K

> Ensimmäisessä  havainnekuvassa on myös aseman länsipäätyyn lisätty pieni ylikulku Herttoniemen pientaloalueelle. En löytänyt selosteesta mainintaa uudesta länsipäädyn yhteydestä lainkaan. Talousarviossa mainitaan hätäuloskäynti, mutta en tiedä onko kyseessä juuri tämä silta. Voisiko joku asiaa tunteava kommentoida tätä?


Länsipään uloskäynti on juuri tuo varauloskäytävä. Laiturialueesta tulee umpinaisempi kuin aiemmin, ja varauloskäynti vaaditaan.




> Mutta kiinnostaa tietää ollaanko, kuten Kulosaaressa, taas tekemässä toinen uloskäynti, jota ei kuitenkaan saa käyttää.


Kyllä sitä saa käyttää, hätätilanteessa.  :Biggrin:  Hätätilanteen varmaan määrittelee sitten jokainen itse.




> kuinkakohan paljon kalliimpaa olisi tehdä siitä sellainen, että se voisi olla ihan oikea uloskäynti.


Nyt tulee siis kapeahkot portaat. Tämänpäivän esteettömyys- ja desing-maailmassa vaadittaisiin varmaankin liukuporrasta, hissiä, ja silmää kestävää muotoilua (sinkittyjen teräsritiläportaiden sijaan).
Hintalapusta en osaa sanoa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt tulee siis kapeahkot portaat. Tämänpäivän esteettömyys- ja desing-maailmassa vaadittaisiin varmaankin liukuporrasta, hissiä, ja silmää kestävää muotoilua (sinkittyjen teräsritiläportaiden sijaan).
> Hintalapusta en osaa sanoa.


Ratikkapyskillä ei ole ongelma eikä kustannus sallia kulku molemmista päistä. Mutta metrohan on niin paljon parempi, että jalan kulkevan sopii kiertää ja kiivetä...

Kun asemaa remontoidaan 11 miljoonalla (sillä saa 2 km ratikkarataa), on minusta vain kiusantekoa, että tehdään toiseen päähän uloskäynti, mutta sitä ei saa käyttää. Liukuportaat, hissit tai design ovat pelkkä tekosyy. Ei ole niistä mitään seuraavan aseman (Herttoniemi) länsipäässä, silti silläkin uloskäynnillä on runsaasti käyttäjiä. Esteettömyysvaatimus toteutuu itäisellä sisäänkäynnillä, jossa on rullaportaat ja hissi.

Vuoden 2009 tilastoissa Siilitiellä oli 5200 päivittäistä nousua. Ei se mikään huono arvo ole Helsingin metrossa, jolla vähemmälle käytölle jäävät sellaiset asemat kuin Myllypuro ja Rastila, joilla luulisi ympäristön perusteella olevan enemmän käyttöä. Ratkaisevaa taitaa olla se, että Siilitie on 79:n liityntäpysäkki.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

Perustuuko tämä Siilitien mahdollisen länsipään poistumistien oletettu only hätä -ominaisuus siis oikeasti johonkin lainsäädäntöön (esim. liian kapeat/rumat/tasa-arvoa polkevat portaat julkisen liikennöintihärpäkkeen pysäkille) vai ainoastaan siihen, että metrokioskia ei varsinaisesti ole linnoitettu penaalin terävimmillä kynillä?

----------


## Knightrider

En ymmärrä, miksi halukkaat eivät voisi käyttää omalla vastuulla portaita, eihän se olisi keneltäkään pois. 1 täysin esteetön uloskäynti riittää niin kauan kun hisseihin mahtuu kaikki halukkaat. Valtaosa matkustajista olisi kykenevää väkeä pelkkiä portaitakin käyttämään, joten miksei tälläistä käytännöllistä oikotietä siis voitaisi toteuttaa?

----------


## Albert

> En ymmärrä, miksi halukkaat eivät voisi käyttää omalla vastuulla portaita, eihän se olisi keneltäkään pois.


Mutta sitten kun tällaiselle _omalla vastuulla kulkevalle_ sattuu tapaturma (vaikka omaa tyhmyyttään), ollaan taatusti kärkkäänä vaatimassa korvauksia.
Eihän nykyään (ainakaan nuorempi polvi) osaa missään ottaa omaa vastuuta. Aina jonkin muun pitäisi tehdä, järjestää, hoitaa heidän puolestaan. Ja aina jokin on jonkin muun syy.
Se siitä omasta vastuusta.

----------


## Knightrider

> Mutta sitten kun tällaiselle _omalla vastuulla kulkevalle_ sattuu tapaturma (vaikka omaa tyhmyyttään), ollaan taatusti kärkkäänä vaatimassa korvauksia.
> Eihän nykyään (ainakaan nuorempi polvi) osaa missään ottaa omaa vastuuta. Aina jonkin muun pitäisi tehdä, järjestää, hoitaa heidän puolestaan. Ja aina jokin on jonkin muun syy.
> Se siitä omasta vastuusta.


Jottei sillalta voisi millään konstilla vahingossakaan pudota automaattimetroradalle, siinä ei silti tarvitse olla kattoa, liukuportaita sun muita systeemejä - jos vaikka samanlaiset reunat sillalle kuin tässä. Tuskimpa jokunen metri häkkiaitaa paljoa maksanee.

----------


## sehta

> Kun asemaa remontoidaan 11 miljoonalla (sillä saa 2 km ratikkarataa), on minusta vain kiusantekoa, että tehdään toiseen päähän uloskäynti, mutta sitä ei saa käyttää. Liukuportaat, hissit tai design ovat pelkkä tekosyy. Ei ole niistä mitään seuraavan aseman (Herttoniemi) länsipäässä, silti silläkin uloskäynnillä on runsaasti käyttäjiä. Esteettömyysvaatimus toteutuu itäisellä sisäänkäynnillä, jossa on rullaportaat ja hissi.
> 
> Vuoden 2009 tilastoissa Siilitiellä oli 5200 päivittäistä nousua. Ei se mikään huono arvo ole Helsingin metrossa, jolla vähemmälle käytölle jäävät sellaiset asemat kuin Myllypuro ja Rastila, joilla luulisi ympäristön perusteella olevan enemmän käyttöä. Ratkaisevaa taitaa olla se, että Siilitie on 79:n liityntäpysäkki.


Herttoniemen länsipäässä on kyllä hissi, liukuportaita ei. Kysymys kuuluukin, (1) kuinka paljon hissi myös Siilitien länsipäähän maksaa (liukuportaita ei tarvita), (2) kuinka moni tuosta 5200 kulkisi länsipään kautta ja (3) kasvattaisiko se metroaseman käyttöä jos Länsi-Herttoniemen suunnalta jos myös länsipään uloskäynti olisi käytössä? Suunnitelmasta en löytänyt mitään laskelmia, mutta luulisi tätä pohditun.

Siilitien kustannusselvityksessä, joka löytyy esityslistalt linkkinä, mainitaan hätäpoistumistien porras ja kulkusilta, jotka maksavat reilut 41 000. Ilmeisesti kyseessä ei ole kovinkaan raskas rakenne. Minulle kelpaisi se, että sillalla ja laiturilla olisi kyltti, jossa ohjataan pääsisäänkäynnin hissille, mutta epäilen sen vaativan määräysten muokkaamista. Hissi maksaa varmasti paljon enemmän.

----------


## Knightrider

Länsipään uskoisi kasvattavan joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Jos länsipäähän tulisi sisäänkäynti hissineen kaikkineen, voitaisiin yhdistää osuus 79:stä 58:iin.

----------


## Max

Meinaatko, etteivät viikkiläiset nykyisin saa riittävästi liikuntaa, kun haluat juoksuttaa heitä tuolta Kettutien risteyksestä metrolle?  :Wink:

----------


## sehta

Eikö 58 hidastuisi melkoisesti jos se Itäväylän sijaan kulkisi teollisuusalueen läpi? Miksi 79 ei voisi ajaa metroasemalle asti? Jos suuri osa Siilitien matkustajia tulee 79:llä, ei kai kannata hankaloittaa heidän matkaansa?

----------


## 339-DF

> En ymmärrä, miksi halukkaat eivät voisi käyttää omalla vastuulla portaita, eihän se olisi keneltäkään pois. 1 täysin esteetön uloskäynti riittää niin kauan kun hisseihin mahtuu kaikki halukkaat.


On se joltakin pois. Könkkölöitsijäthän nimenomaan korostavat sitä, että liikuntarajoitteisenkin täytyy kyetä kulkemaan samoista paikoista kuin muiden. Kun vaikkapa asuinkerrostalossa on porrashuoneeseen sisäänkäynnit pihan ja kadun puolelta, niin könkkölöitsijät vaativat molempia esteettömiksi, ei riitä, että pyörätuolilla pääsee sisälle vain jommastakummasta ovesta.

Epäilen, että Siilitie on taas yksi könkkölöinnin saavutus: kun käytännössä ei voi tehdä kahta esteetöntä sisäänkäyntiä eikä saa tehdä yhtä esteetöntä ja yhtä esteellistä, niin lopputuloksena tehdään yksi esteetön ja siinä se. Kaikki kärsivät.

----------


## vristo

> Könkkölöitsijäthän ... niin könkkölöitsijät ...taas yksi könkkölöinnin saavutus


OT:Kyllä on vastenmielinen sana ja vielä vastenmielisemmäksi sen tekee tarkoitus, jossa sitä käytät. Olet muovannut tunnetun ihmisen ja vammaisaktivistin nimestä halventavan termin. Tuo ei ole edes mikään oikea termi, vaan ihan itse keksimäsi kammotus (googletin sen)ja sen käyttö on kyllä äärimmäisen arveluttavaa. Sehän leimaa kokonaisen ihmisryhmän negatiivisellä tavalla hankalaksi ja vaativaksi porukaksi, jonkinlaiseksi riesaksi.

En itse ole vielä esteellinen, mutta varmasti olen jossain vaiheessa elämääni. Ja varmasti taistelen silloin tämänkaltaisia ajatuksia vastaan, jotta joukkoliikenteen esteetön käyttö, niinkuin muunlainenkin esteetön elämä, olisi mahdollista kaikille väestöryhmille.

----------


## 339-DF

> OT:Kyllä on vastenmielinen sana ja vielä vastenmielisemmäksi sen tekee tarkoitus, jossa sitä käytät. Olet muovannut tunnetun ihmisen ja vammaisaktivistin nimestä halventavan termin. Tuo ei ole edes mikään oikea termi, vaan ihan itse keksimäsi kammotus (googletin sen)ja sen käyttö on kyllä äärimmäisen arveluttavaa.


Joo, ihan itse olen sen keksinyt. Mutta onpa Sinulla huono muisti. Eikö googletus näyttänyt Sinulle tätä postausta http://jlf.fi/f17/3013-linjan-9-jatk...html#post98758 , jossa keskustelimme täsmälleen samasta asiasta? Silloin sana ei Sinusta ollut vielä vastenmielinen kammotus, vaikka et ymmärtänytkään, mitä sillä tarkoitin.




> Sehän leimaa kokonaisen ihmisryhmän negatiivisellä tavalla hankalaksi ja vaativaksi porukaksi, jonkinlaiseksi riesaksi.


Nyt olet asian ytimessä. Juuri siihen könkkölöinti pyrkii, mikä on minusta todella ikävää liikuntarajoitteisten enemmistön kannalta ja leimaa turhaan koko ihmisryhmän hankalaksi, vaikka könkkölöintiin syyllistyykin siitä ihmisryhmästä vain pieni (mutta äänekäs) vähemmistö.

Suurimmalle osalle vaikkapa pyörätuolissa istuvista varmaankin kävisi päinsä se, että me tervejalkaiset saisimme valita kahdesta sisäänkäynnistä Siilitiellä. Mutta könkkölöitsijöille se ei käy. 




> En itse ole vielä esteellinen, mutta varmasti olen jossain vaiheessa elämääni. Ja varmasti taistelen silloin tämänkaltaisia ajatuksia vastaan, jotta joukkoliikenteen esteetön käyttö, niinkuin muunlainenkin esteetön elämä, olisi mahdollista kaikille väestöryhmille.


Riippuen menestyksestäsi taistelussa lupaan tarvittaessa päivittää sanavarastoani. Onneksi kuitenkaan Sinun ei tarvitse taistella Siilitien toisen sisäänkäynnin sulkemisen puolesta, kun ei sitä koskaan avatakaan.

Ja jotta asian varsinaine pointti ei unohtuisi, eikä tätä samaa esteettömyyskeskustelua tarvitsisi käydä taas uudelleen, niin lainaisin mieluusti lopuksi Jusaa, joka onnistui kiihkottomasti tiivistämään yhteen lyhyeen lauseeseen sen, mistä tässä Siilitienkin asiassa todellisuudessa on kyse. Eli:




> Liiallisella vaatimuksilla on vaarana, että asia kääntyy vaatijoita vastaan.

----------


## vristo

> Joo, ihan itse olen sen keksinyt. Mutta onpa Sinulla huono muisti. Eikö googletus näyttänyt Sinulle tätä postausta http://jlf.fi/f17/3013-linjan-9-jatk...html#post98758 , jossa keskustelimme täsmälleen samasta asiasta? Silloin sana ei Sinusta ollut vielä vastenmielinen kammotus, vaikka et ymmärtänytkään, mitä sillä tarkoitin:


Muistan kyllä aiemmat keskustelumme tästä asiasta (googletus näytti todellakin vain tuon mainitsemasi linkin tästä aiheesta).

Olen toki kokoajan käsittänyt, mitä olet tuolla termilläsi tarkoittanut ja mihin sillä tähtäät. Silloin taannoisessa keskustelussamme halusin vain sinun itse vielä täsmentävän sen tarkemmin, jotta kantasi näihin asioihin tulisi selväksi. Ja selväksihän se on tullutkin.

Kyllä tuo luomasi termi on alusta alkaen ollut minusta vastenmielisen leimaava, mutta aiemmin olen hillinnyt kieleni.

Toistan: minusta on äärimmäisen noloa ja halveksittavaa muovata sekä käyttää nykyaikaista, tasa-arvoista yhteiskuntaa edistävän ja rakentavan henkilön nimeä tällaisten negatiivisten asioiden korostamiseksi. 

Itse vastustan tällaisia ajatuksia niin kauan kuin henki pihisee.

----------


## Knightrider

> Meinaatko, etteivät viikkiläiset nykyisin saa riittävästi liikuntaa, kun haluat juoksuttaa heitä tuolta Kettutien risteyksestä metrolle?





> Eikö 58 hidastuisi melkoisesti jos se Itäväylän sijaan kulkisi teollisuusalueen läpi? Miksi 79 ei voisi ajaa metroasemalle asti? Jos suuri osa Siilitien matkustajia tulee 79:llä, ei kai kannata hankaloittaa heidän matkaansa?


Liikuntaa? 210m kävelystä? Itse kutsun liikunnaksi 10-20 km kävelylenkkiä. Tuo nyt on vain helpompi kääntöpiste. Mutta 210m on esimerkiksi:
Kävely Lanternan ovelta parkkipaikan läpi pysäkilleKävely Helsingin päärautatieasemarakennuksesta laiturille 2Kävely Kampin keskuksen bussilaitureilta NarinkkatorilleKävely Prisman leipäosastolta tietotekniikkaosastollePasilan junalaiturin pituus
Muita matkoja vertailun vuoksi (jotka yleensä kävelllään):
Hietaniemen rannan pituus 545 mKeskimääräinen raitiovaunupysäkkiväli 300 mItäkeskuksen pituus 700 m
Olkoon sitten vaikka liikunnaksi, sitä tarvitsee jos ei jaksa tuota kävellä :Wink: 
Uskoakseni myöskään erityisihmisryhmille 210m ei ole suurehkokaan este. Kyllähän se bussin kääntö teollisuusalueen liikenneympyrässäkin kävisi, mutta siitä tulisi jo +1,5 min / suunta ajoaikaa.

58 ei hidastuisi merkittävästi sillä liikenne teollisuusalueella on aina melko hiljaista ja nykyinen kierto Siilitien metroaseman kautta Itäväylälle ei auta mitään sillä se joutuu seisomaan seuraavassa rampissa 1-4 min liikennevalojonossa.



> On se joltakin pois......kun käytännössä ei voi tehdä kahta esteetöntä sisäänkäyntiä eikä saa tehdä yhtä esteetöntä ja yhtä esteellistä, niin lopputuloksena tehdään yksi esteetön ja siinä se. Kaikki kärsivät.


Siis miten se on pois jos vertaillaan tuota esteetön+esteellinen ja pelkkä esteetön? Jos avataan uusi esteellinen sisäänkäynti niin sama matka se on sille pienemmälle osalle matkaajia edelleen. Se suurempi osa nyt vain saa lisää palvelua, harmi kyllä.



> ...esteetön elämä, olisi mahdollista kaikille väestöryhmille.


Miten esteetön elämä muuttuisi mahdottomaksi, jos lisätään esteellinen länsipään siisäänkäynti? Se veisi kuitenkin vain teollisuusalueelle ja korkean mäen päällä oleville taloille, jonne olettaisin olevan vähemmän kysyntää esteellisille henkilöille. En huomaa myöskään palvelun heikentyvän miltään osin verrattuna nykyiseen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Suurimmalle osalle vaikkapa pyörätuolissa istuvista varmaankin kävisi päinsä se, että me tervejalkaiset saisimme valita kahdesta sisäänkäynnistä Siilitiellä. Mutta könkkölöitsijöille se ei käy.


Meillä tervejalkaisillakin on syytä silloin tällöin kulkea esteettömästi. Kyllä vaan lastenvaunujen kanssa kulkijoiltakin vie tervejalkaiset joskus hissiä nenän edestä. On suurta tasa-arvon halveksuntaa koko metroliikenne, jos ei onnistuta edes esteettömäksi järjestää. Joukkoliikenne kuuluu *kaikille*.

----------


## 339-DF

> Meillä tervejalkaisillakin on syytä silloin tällöin kulkea esteettömästi. Kyllä vaan lastenvaunujen kanssa kulkijoiltakin vie tervejalkaiset joskus hissiä nenän edestä. On suurta tasa-arvon halveksuntaa koko metroliikenne, jos ei onnistuta edes esteettömäksi järjestää. Joukkoliikenne kuuluu *kaikille*.


Viestisi jää nyt kyllä mulle epäselväksi. Siilitiehän on esteetön, kun sinne tulee yksi esteetön sisäänkäynti. Nyt on kyse siitä, että siellä olisi mahdollista parantaa palvelua avaamalla myös toinen sisäänkänyti, mutta se ei olisi esteetön.

Kyse on siis siitä, onko yhden esteettömän sisäänkäynnin vaihtoehto parempi kuin sellainen, jossa edelleen on yksi esteetön, mutta myös lisämahdollisuutena yksi esteellinen sisäänkäynti.

Oletko sitä mieltä, että tuollainen yksisisäänkäyntinen metroasema olisi siis kokonaisuutena parempaa palvelua metromatkustajille?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Viestisi jää nyt kyllä mulle epäselväksi.


Viestini on, että vain molemmat sisäänkäynnit mahdollisimman esteettöminä kelpaa. Muutoin joutukoon koko konsepti museoon.

Eli toisin sanoen: Mahdollisimman helppo kulku jokaiselle käyttäjälle, oli rajotteita tai ei.

----------


## 339-DF

> Siis miten se on pois jos vertaillaan tuota esteetön+esteellinen ja pelkkä esteetön? Jos avataan uusi esteellinen sisäänkäynti niin sama matka se on sille pienemmälle osalle matkaajia edelleen. Se suurempi osa nyt vain saa lisää palvelua, harmi kyllä.


Mä olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä kanssasi. Könkkölöitsijät eli esteettömyysfanaatikot näkevät asian niin, että esteetön on kaikille tasa-arvoinen mutta esteetön+esteellinen ei ole, koska jälkimmäisessä valinnamahdollisuus on vain niillä, jotka eivät esteettömyyttä tarvitse.

Tässä on taustalla vähän samanlainen ideologia kuin olisi siinä, että jos kerrostalon pihalla on 20 autopaikkaa ja kerrostalossa on 24 asuntoa, niin koska kaikille ei ole autopaikkaa, kukaan ei saa pitää pihalla autoaan. Huolimatta siitä, että oikeasti vain 18 asunnossa on auto. Mutta onhan se tasa-arvoista.

Menee lapsi pesuveden mukana niin että hulahtaa vaan Vantaankoskeen. Sinne öljyjen sekaan.  :Smile: 




> Viestini on, että vain molemmat sisäänkäynnit mahdollisimman esteettöminä kelpaa. Muutoin joutukoon koko konsepti museoon.


OK. Se tietysti olisi paras ja tavoiteltavin tila, mutta ei tässä näytä olevan mahdollista. Eli vaihtoehtoina ovat joko yksi esteetön tai sitten kaksi sisäänkäyntiä, joista vain toinen on esteetön.

Jos hetkeksi unohdetaan esteettömyys ja puhutaan vaan sisäänkäynneistä yleensä, niin minusta on katastrofi, että vasta rakenteilla olevan länsimetronkin asemista osa toteutetaan vain yhdellä sisäänkäynnillä. Se on kuin huono vitsi. Kun asemat ovat niin pitkiä kuin ovat (vaikkakin nykyisestä lyhenevät), niin sanomattakin on selvää, että joka asemalla pitäisi olla molemmissa päissä sisäänkäynti, ellei ole jotain oleellista perustelua poiketa tästä. Säästäminen ei ole oleellinen peruste; jos ei ole varaa tehdä kunnolla, jätetään sitten kokonaan tekemättä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tässä on taustalla vähän samanlainen ideologia kuin olisi siinä, että jos kerrostalon pihalla on 20 autopaikkaa ja kerrostalossa on 24 asuntoa, niin koska kaikille ei ole autopaikkaa, kukaan ei saa pitää pihalla autoaan.


Ei ole, vaan sellainen, että järjestetään myös niitä neljää asuntoa varten neljä autopaikkaa lisää, jos tarve tulee.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:33 ----------




> Säästäminen ei ole oleellinen peruste; jos ei ole varaa tehdä kunnolla, jätetään sitten kokonaan tekemättä.


Tästä olisi hyvä lähteä...  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei ole, vaan sellainen, että järjestetään myös niitä neljää asuntoa varten neljä autopaikkaa lisää, jos tarve tulee.


Mutta kun pihalla ei ole tilaa. Ehkä oikea ratkaisu olisi purkaa kerrostalon ylin kerros pois, jolloin asuntoja olisi 4 vähemmän  :Smile: 

Mulle tuli muuten mieleen elävä esimerkki vähän samantyyppisestä tasa-arvoajattelusta. Kun menin Espoon kaupungille töihin 2005, siellä pidettiin kaupungin uusille työntekijöille tilaisuus, jossa kerrottiin, että kaupungin uimahalleihin on kaupungin työntekijöillä ilmainen sisäänpääsy. Kiva pieni etu, josta oli minulle hyötyäkin, sillä käyn säännöllisesti uimassa. Suurimmalle osalle työntekijöistä sillä varmaan ei ole mitään merkitystä, kun eivät halleissa käy. Mutta eikös vaan siellä tilaisuudessa eräs työntekijä nostanut kamalan metelin siitä, että hän ei voi jonkun sairautensa takia käydä uimahallissa ollenkaan, että _miten tämä edun menetys korvataan hänelle ja mitä hän voi tehdä uimahallissa käymisen sijaan?_. Minusta tuo oli niin itsekästä ja kateellista, että suorastaan ällötti.

----------


## teme

Ei se Kallekaan ihan joka paikkaan kerkiä, ja tuskin siihen että virkamiehet hirttää itsensä säädöksiin mitään apua tarvitaan.  :Smile: 

Eli jos nyt kuitenkin lähdettäisiin vaikka siitä että kyseessä ei ole raivokas rullatuolilobby, vaan esimerkiksi se että tuollaista sisäänkäyntiä pitäisi sitten pitää talvisin kunnossa, tms. Mikä ei tosin selitä miksei sitä voisi tehdä kunnolla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eli jos nyt kuitenkin lähdettäisiin vaikka siitä että kyseessä ei ole raivokas rullatuolilobby, vaan esimerkiksi se että tuollaista sisäänkäyntiä pitäisi sitten pitää talvisin kunnossa, tms. Mikä ei tosin selitä miksei sitä voisi tehdä kunnolla.


Mä luulen, että tämän kanssa voi olla vähän sama juttu kuin niiden possunnäköisten betoniporsaiden. Siinä luovuttiin hauskasta ideasta, koska joku suomalainen otti ja loukkaantui muslimien _puolesta_, kun julkisella paikalla oli sika. Kukaan muslimi ei tietenkään reagoinut niihin possuihin mitenkään, ja miksi olisikaan reagoinut.

Tässäkin voi olla niin, että esteellistä sisäänkäyntiä ei uskalleta edes harkita, koska pelätään sen aiheuttavan niin isoja vastareaktioita.

Mutta jos ongelmana on tuo talvikunnossapito (voi muuten hyvin olla!), niin kai sinne voisi kiikuttaa talveksi kieltokyltit.

Mitenköhän tuo uloskäynti muuten tullaan fyysisesti järjestämään? Hätäpoistumistie ei saa olla lukossa, joten pääseehän siitä tarvittaessa menemään, vaaran uhatessa ja muutenkin. Eli ehkä porukka kulkee sieltä sitten joka tapauksessa.

----------


## Max

> Liikuntaa? 210m kävelystä? Itse kutsun liikunnaksi 10-20 km kävelylenkkiä.


Onhan tuo nyt ihan merkittävä heikennys viikkiläisten matkantekoon - 79:llä kulkijoista taitaa kuitenkin enemmistö olla ajamassa juuri metroasemalle. Vähän sama kuin päättäisit Itäkeskuksen liityntälinjat esim. Puhoksen pihaan. Tai Pakilan bussissa heitettäisiin Käpylän paikkeilla väki pihalle kehottaen kävelemään seuraavalle pysäkille. Jos tahdot, että joukkoliikenteellä oikeasti haluaa joku kulkea, niin tuollaisia muutoksia ei tehdä.

----------


## hylje

Esteettömyyden vaatiminen pääsisäänkäynneille on ehdottoman hyvä juttu, mutta esteettömyyden vaatiminen ahtaisiin sivusisäänkäynteihin on huono vitsi. Sivusisäänkäyntejä puhkotaan, koska niistä on hyötyä joillekkin eikä rakentaminen maksa paljoa. Vaikka sellaiset rakennettaisiin esteettömäksi, eivät käyttäjämäärät kasva koska sijaitsevat yhä sivussa. Maksavat silti vertailukelpoisesti pääsisäänkäyntejen kanssa hyvän esteettömyyden vaatiman tilan ja teknisten ratkaisujen vuoksi. 

Terve jalankulkija voi oikaista vaikka metsäpolun tai kallioiden kautta vaikka ovatkin esteellisiä reittejä, ja rakennetussa ympäristössä myös pelastusteinä toimivat sivusisäänkäynnit jotka pitää olla joka tapauksessa ovat sama asia. Vaikka ovatkin esteellisiä reittejä.

Sama pätee myös välipalallisiin ratikoihin: Miksi tehdä homma puolitiehen ja tarjota vain yksi esteetön sisäänkäynti ratikkaan? Miksei pyörätuolilla pääse kaikista ovista? Koska pääsisäänkäynnin tarjoaminen esteettömänä riittää, ja muihin sisäänkäynteihin on ylipäätään varaa vain esteellisinä.

----------


## kouvo

> Ei se Kallekaan ihan joka paikkaan kerkiä, ja tuskin siihen että virkamiehet hirttää itsensä säädöksiin mitään apua tarvitaan. 
> 
> Eli jos nyt kuitenkin lähdettäisiin vaikka siitä että kyseessä ei ole raivokas rullatuolilobby, vaan esimerkiksi se että tuollaista sisäänkäyntiä pitäisi sitten pitää talvisin kunnossa, tms. Mikä ei tosin selitä miksei sitä voisi tehdä kunnolla.


Oli niin tai näin, niin jonkinlaiset julkiset perustelut asian tiimoilta voisivat olla kova juttu. Muutenhan tämäkin näyttäytyy taas idioottien puuhasteluna, mikä tietysti metron ollessa kyseessä ei varsinaisesti poikkea yleisestä linjasta millään tavalla.

----------


## sehta

Mä en välttämättä syyttäisi esteellisyyssäännöksiä. Enkä varsinkaan syyttäisi yhtä poliitikkoa enemmistöpäätöksillä laadituista säädöksistä. 

Remonttisuunnitelmissa ei kerrottu syytä (en tosin lukenut tarkkaan) länsipään uloskäynnin rakentamiseen, mutta luulisin, että hätäuloskäynti rakennetaan koska sellainen pitää säädösten mukaan olla uusilla asemilla ja silloin se tehdään niin kevyesti kuin mahdollista ilman hissejä tai muuta erikoista.

Jos siitä tehtäisiin oikea sisäänkäynti pitäisi siellä olla lippuautomaatit, silta pitäisi kattaa talvea varten, tarvittaisiin luultavasti jonkun standardin mukaisesti vähän odotustilaa ja sitten se hissi. Noi muutkin vaatimukset ovat kustannuskysymys, ei vain se hissi. Haluaisin kouvon tapaan vain nähdä laskelmat siitä miksi sinne länsipäätyyn ei kannata tehdä kunnon sisäänkäyntiä. Yleensä olen sitä mieltä, että kaksi uloskäyntiä on parempi ja tässäkin olisi kiinnostava tietää miksi sitä toista ei tehdä. 

Käyttäjäpaine tuolla Siilitien metroaseman länispäässä ei varmaankaan ole suuri, mutta ehkä siihen joku hissillinen, mutta noin yleensä kevytrakenteinen uloskäynti voisi toimia.

----------


## aki

Kun jokatapauksessa joudutaan rakentamaan se hätäpoistumistie, niin voitaisiin uhrata hieman lisää rahaa, jotta saataisiin matkustajia palveleva läntinen sisäänkäynti. Nykyään yhden uuden hissin kustannus on n.50-70 000 €, joka ei ole paljon verrattuna 10,97 Me kokonaisbudjettiin. Sisäänkäynti voisi olla hyvin yksinkertainen, kuten on esimerkiksi Myllypuron metroaseman itäinen tai Kontulan läntinen sisäänkäynti (näissä kummassakin on silti hissit, vaikka asemat rakennettiin säästöbudjetilla).

----------


## vristo

> Miten esteetön elämä muuttuisi mahdottomaksi, jos lisätään esteellinen länsipään siisäänkäynti? Se veisi kuitenkin vain teollisuusalueelle ja korkean mäen päällä oleville taloille, jonne olettaisin olevan vähemmän kysyntää esteellisille henkilöille. En huomaa myöskään palvelun heikentyvän miltään osin verrattuna nykyiseen.


En protestoi itse asiaa, vaan (minusta) halventavaa tapaa, jolla tunnetun vammaisaktivistin edistämiä asioita esitetään. 

Mutta se siitä taas tällä erää; keskustellaan ja väitellään niistä lisää joskus toiste, mutta silloin omassa topicissa.

Olen itse Siilitien metroaseman säännöllinen käyttäjä ja toistaiseksi mulle riittää ihan tavalliset rappusetkin siellä. Onneksi niin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mutta kun pihalla ei ole tilaa. Ehkä oikea ratkaisu olisi purkaa kerrostalon ylin kerros pois, jolloin asuntoja olisi 4 vähemmän


Tai jättää rakentamatta jotain sellaista, joka ei vastaa tarpeisiin.

Esteettömyydessä ei ole kyse pelkästään pienen ihmisjoukon asioista. En tiedä, mikä on liikuntarajoitteisten määrä Helsingissä tai pääkaupunkiseudulla enkä sitä, kuinka moni näistä tarvitsee esteetöntä kulkua joukkoliikenteeseen. Mutta kyse ei ole pelkästään niistä sadoista tai tuhansista, jotka joukkoliikennettä käyttää tänään, vaan siitä, mikä joukkoliikenteen kokonaissaavutettavuus on. Kyllä taksien ja invataksien määrästä voi jo päätellä, että potentiaalisia käyttäjiä voisi olla lisää, jos saavutettavuutta parannettaisiin.

Esteettömyydessä ei myöskään ole kyse pelkästään liikuntarajoitteisten asioista, vaan se koskee enemmän tai vähemmän meitä kaikkia, niitä joilla on mukana tavaraa, polkupyörä, lastenvaunut tai mitä tahansa, jolloin hissin odottelu on kannattavampaa kuin portaissa könyäminen. Talviaikoina esimerkiksi luunmurtumien määrät kasvaa, ja voin väittää, että moni jättää pakettijalkaisena koko matkan väliin tai kulkee muilla tavoin. Tiedän tapauksia, jolloin kouluun on kuljettu taksilla, koska toinen jalka on paketissa. Näitä tapauksia olisi varmasti vähemmän, jos joukkoliikenne rakennettaisiin esteettömäksi. 2010-luvulla tämä on helpompaa ja halvempaa kuin vielä 1980-luvulla.

----------

